# Allgemeine Frage an die Spieler aller Art, was wird zurzeit gerne gespielt?



## KonterSchock (10. August 2017)

Hallo Leute, ich bin nicht wirklich up-to-Date was spiele angeht aber ich frag mich was zurzeit in ist? Was bockt euch grade am meisten am pc? 

Hab mir vor Par Monaten die 1070 geholt aber ich Find irgendwie nix was ich zocken könnte echt frustrierend wenn ihr mich fragt, ich kann mich noch an andere Zeiten erinnern wo mal eine ati 9800xt die Gürtel Linie sprengte, und c&c Stunde null rockte, wo sind diese Zeiten hin? 

Ist der pc noch eine attraktive spiele Plattform? Mir schon klar das Steam hier das Sagen hat aber wo sind diese Sitz Fleisch spiele hin? 

Spiele die ich aufm pc habe 
ryse, nie durch irgendwie bockt es nicht so
schatten modor, zu oft durch Zeit für neues..
mkx, zwar nett aber auf lange Sicht langweilig
 Wircher3, bockt mich nicht obwohl vorhanden 
Bf1 auf ps4 durch, online interessiert es mich nicht sonderlich
Age of E2/hd, auch vorhanden aber im Gegensatz zum Orginal abgespeckt sprich ich hab nur die für 19,90€, hab noch das Orginal aber läuft nicht mehr unter Windows 10
warcraft3 bockt schon aber zu oft gefressen wird Zeit für was neues nur was? Hab mit Der 1070 noch nix große gespielt, wer kann helfen?

gruss
schockes


----------



## buggs001 (10. August 2017)

Ich vertreibe mir die Zeit derzeit mit Dirt 4 und Mafia 3.
Mafia 3 hat seit dem Erscheinen wohl einige Patches erhalten und läuft sehr gut.


----------



## GrueneMelone (10. August 2017)

players unknown battle ground und Rainbow Six Siege wird zur Zeit sehr viel gespielt. Besonders letzteres kann ich sehr empfehlen und wird weiterhin sehr gut weiterentwickelt und verbessert.


----------



## taks (10. August 2017)

CSS, Witcher 3 (angezogt, aber find ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so toll), Banished, Simcity 4

PS: Das "orginale" AoE2 gibts als Gold Version oder so für ~10€, aber ich weiss grad ned mehr wo ichs gekauft habe. Läuft auch unter Win10.


----------



## Robonator (10. August 2017)

Ich werde wohl nicht die Spiele haben die du suchst aber ich zocke zurzeit:
Final Fantasy XIV
Warframe
Wolfenstein The new Order & The old blood
Witcher 3 (Gemoddet)
Hin und wieder wenn ich grad nicht zufaul bin das Lenkrad wieder aufzubauen dann auch:
Assetto Corsa
Dirt 4
Raceroom Racing Experience. 

Hab noch viel mehr installiert, aber die anderen Spiele zocke ich zzt nicht wirklich. 

Solche richtigen Spiele an denen ich wirklich mal eben Stunden sitzen kann sind bei mir aber auch sehr selten, zumindest wenn man von den Onlinegames wie FFXIV und Warframe absieht. 
Da gibt es für mich dann sowas wie Anno 2205, Stellaris, Cities Skylines, Witcher 3, Skyrim & Fallout, From the Depths, Factorio... Eben so das typische. 
Zuletzt wirklich "gesuchtet" habe ich Dragons Dogma und Nier:Automata. ^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. August 2017)

X-Rebirth VR


----------



## TheOnLY (10. August 2017)

Dauerbrenner CS:GO, Players Unknowns Battle Grounds , GRIP und Dirt 4


----------



## KonterSchock (10. August 2017)

Echt Hard aber ok Ansichtssache, für mich ist da jetzt nix groß dabei, mafia3 hab ich auf der ps4 gespielt, für mich ein Flop, da war Teil 2 besser, aber auch hier Ansichtssache.

hmm viele Auto Renn spiele, warum kein Cars Projekt? Gibt es Gründe warum es keiner zu Auswahl hat? Grip sieht lustig aus, aber kann man das echt Stunden lang spielen? 

Das einzigste was ich grade sehe ist Wolfenstein, und aoe2, ach ja ich hab die Gold Version aber aus dem Jahre 2002, inkl conquest damals, der Kollege rennt aber unter win10 nicht, das letzte Strategie spiel war im großen und ganzen noch Warcraft3Frozen über battlenet aber jetzt mal im Ernst, ich sehe eine traurige Entwicklung bei den pc spielen zurzeit, klar wird sich das mit der Zeit ändern aber was ist mit jetzt? Witcher3 ist zwar ein Grafikbomba aber ich kann das irgendwie nicht zocken, geht nicht so gut rein, versteh den Hype nicht.

anno, hmmm 1602 war glaub ich das letzte große Ding kann das sein? 2022  Game Play Vids türnen jetzt nicht so.

x-rebith ist wie immer Ansichtssache aber nicht meins, irgendwie vermiss ich die alten Zeiten.

frage spielt irgendeiner Planet coaster? Wie ist es? Wie ist Zombie Army Trilogie?


----------



## Orth (16. August 2017)

Project Cars sieht schon klasse aus, aber ich (RacingNoob) finde Assetto Corsa fährt sich besser. Ist mehr Sim.
Doom ist lustig!
Fall Out 4 macht auch spaß, ist aber wie Skyrim und Witcher etwas wo man sich verlieren kann.
Tomb Raider sieht auch gut aus, es fehlen aber die Rätzel ... zu viel Peng Peng.


----------



## amer_der_erste (16. August 2017)

Rainbow Six Siege

Das Spiel wird immer besser und macht echt Bock


----------



## ZITQ (30. Oktober 2017)

Hey,

meine Favoriten,

- CS:GO
- Players Unknown Battleground
- Overwatch
- Battlefield (Ab 3 egal welcher Teil, es lässt leider ziemlich nach...) -> PS: Wir suchen noch AKTIVE Mitspieler für unser BF4 Platoon 
- GTA V nicht zu vergessen

Ich weiß nicht ob ich hier damit alleine stehe, aber TrackMania mach immer wieder Laune...

Greetz


----------

